# Doombull + Wings = Bloodthirster



## pbird82 (Jan 16, 2008)

Just curious if you guys think the Doombull model is large enough to make a suitable Bloodthirster. I haven't seen one in person to get the scale of the model. I can't stand the current Thirster model. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, I'd say it would be, if the wings were large enough.
It would still be smaller than the current thirster model, but larger enough to be accurate, I'd say anyway.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'd use the new plastic DP bitz for this conversion, since the Doombull is already metal, you don't need another nasty metal bitz to deal with. Makes your model lighter too, Thirster wings weigh a ton and brake off pretty easy. On second thoughts you might want to use a simple Minotaur instead of the Doombull, since its just as big and if you want to put some armour on the guy you can always put some other bitz on it. Oh and if you do end up using a Minotaur and a DP I'd use the DP legs instead of the Mino's, those are terrible things to stand on.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Convert up a LotR Balrog. Thats what I did and it looks awesome.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Wiccus said:


> Convert up a LotR Balrog. Thats what I did and it looks awesome.


Would you mind posting some pics? Just out of curiosity, because I feel inclined to make a proper Bloodthirster and not a red cow.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't have any pics, sorry. But its not that difficult. Just use plasticard and greenstuff to make a few armored plates and shoulder pads. Add a few random chaos bits to the armor and spikes. Maybe swap his sword for an axe, then paint him red with bronze armor.


----------

